# Nice Crypt. 'scapes?



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

I am going to be setting up a smallish tank, focusing on Crypts and a few mosses, primarily. I have been to the AGA site and scrolled through all of the contest entries for the last four of five years, but didn't see anything Crypt-focused. Some nice ideas for moss, but none for crypts.

Anyone got any links to some nice crypt 'scapes? I am not that creative and need as many ideas as I can get.

Thanks in advance.

- Michael.


PS: Photos you have that aren't posted somewhere can be emailed to "my APC handle" @yahoo.com. Please include any info you have on them. Thanks again.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

There are a few scapes discussed in this forum. You might want to scroll through.

This one of a 120G from February comes immediately to mind, although it's larger than you're thinking it gives some ideas.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/36575-my-120g-crypt-tank.html

Cheers.

Jim


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link, Jim. Beautiful tank. I scrolled through all 21 pages and only saw three tank shots - all of the rest of the photos were single species.

Anyone else got some links?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Oliver Knott often uses crypts. Here is one of his more striking aquascapes:









He has a huge collection of his aquascapes on pbase. Just go tohttp://www.pbase.com and type in "cryptocoryne" in the search engine.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Not 100% crypts but....

http://greenstouch.com/showpicture.htm?imagepath=/images/houston2006/houston2006_1.jpg


----------



## wintor56 (Feb 2, 2007)

George,

The crypt in Olivers photo is Wendtii mi oya. Is this the same crypt in your tank?.

Regards,
Des.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

An old picture of my Crypto-Cube


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you all very much. Exactly what I was looking for. Thank you for the help.

- Mg


----------

